# Does this look okay? Macros



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi All

I've been lifting for about a year, really enjoying it. My body has toned up and I'm liking the new definition but want to see more.

I started using myfitnesspal around 6 weeks ago and have lost about 1.5KG but feeling hungry a fair bit.

Massively confused about how much I should increase calories to account for my training/activity.

Current set up

(BMR 1285.5)

1500 Calories plus 200 when training or working

113 Carbs

150 Protein

50 Fat

I'm Female age 42

height 162.6CM

weight 60.3KG

Train 5 days a week - currently doing optimum modern physique program(bodybuilding.com). Includes about an hour of cardio a week.

I coach gymnastics, do about 4 sessions a week.. set up and set down moving heavy equipment, supporting/spotting kids.

Walk about 40 to 60 min every day more on weekend.

Rest of the time I'm at a desk.

Good variety of food.. fresh veg, fruit etc.

Does this look okay?


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

your calories seem very low for someone so active


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

JLawson90 said:


> your calories seem very low for someone so active


 Thank you for your reply. I don't have a clue how to work them out.

Do you track your calories?


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Signup1 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I don't have a clue how to work them out.
> 
> Do you track your calories?


 me personally no, well not precisely anyway .. I just know I'm around about 4.5k a day normally, and 6k a day the week leading up to a comp (I do strongman, so im allowed all the food haha)

what I mean is, you should probably up them to around 1800 a day and see how that goes first, you dont want to drop them too low


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

JLawson90 said:


> me personally no, well not precisely anyway .. I just know I'm around about 4.5k a day normally, and 6k a day the week leading up to a comp (I do strongman, so im allowed all the food haha)
> 
> what I mean is, you should probably up them to around 1800 a day and see how that goes first, you dont want to drop them too low


 Wow that's loads. Lucky

1800 plus 200 when training?


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Signup1 said:


> Wow that's loads. Lucky
> 
> 1800 plus 200 when training?


 I would yeah, track it closely and adjust from there .. you want to start as close to your maintenance calories as possible

and trust me, when you're trying to eat that much with relatively clean calories, it can sometimes be a chore forcing it down lol


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

JLawson90 said:


> I would yeah, track it closely and adjust from there .. you want to start as close to your maintenance calories as possible
> 
> and trust me, when you're trying to eat that much with relatively clean calories, it can sometimes be a chore forcing it down lol


 Okay great. Cheers for that.

I can believe it


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

Signup1 said:


> Wow that's loads. Lucky
> 
> 1800 plus 200 when training?


 I'd say that's about right or an easier way to work things, 100g of carbs on non training and 150g on training days.

Fat & protein are fine as they are, ideally get those carbs pre or post workout to help training and recovery.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

would be great to see your progress to. a lot of birds sign up get some advice and are never to be seen again.!

to be fair i guess the same could be said for a lot of blokes too


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

TALBOTL said:


> I'd say that's about right or an easier way to work things, 100g of carbs on non training and 150g on training days.
> 
> Fat & protein are fine as they are, ideally get those carbs pre or post workout to help training and recovery.


 Thank you, will do that.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

rbduk said:


> would be great to see your progress to. a lot of birds sign up get some advice and are never to be seen again.!
> 
> to be fair i guess the same could be said for a lot of blokes too


 I'll log my progress too if you like babe x


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

rbduk said:


> would be great to see your progress to. a lot of birds sign up get some advice and are never to be seen again.!
> 
> to be fair i guess the same could be said for a lot of blokes too


 I'm planning to stick around, loads of great info here.

Plus I'm ridiculously obsessed! More than happy to share my progress


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cronus said:


> I'll log my progress too if you like babe x


 only if you post squatting videos in legins x


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Signup1 said:


> I'm planning to stick around, loads of great info here.
> 
> Plus I'm ridiculously obsessed! More than happy to share my progress


 Good stuff get a journal going. Check out @anna1s if you need inspiration


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

rbduk said:


> Good stuff get a journal going. Check out @anna1s if you need inspiration


 Agreed plus your usernames would look so cute together xx


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> Good stuff get a journal going. Check out @anna1s if you need inspiration


 Lol no need to @Signup1

would be great to see another female log though and welcome to the forum x


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Lol no need to @Signup1
> 
> would be great to see another female log though and welcome to the forum x


 I track my training on my BodySpace App. So easy to use! May pop some progress pics up tho

Thank you @anna1 happy to be here


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol @anna1, always the voice of reason


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If you start a journal you qualify for a discounted lifetime membership.

PM me for details


----------

